# where can I go to request/commission porn art of Anime/game characters?



## download_a_flareon (Apr 18, 2014)

not sure if this is the right place to post this, mods feel free to move it

since this is a furry website, furry art is requested/commissioned here. I am looking for recommendations for places that I can request/commission porn art for anime/game characters as one would request/commission furry art here.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 18, 2014)

1. Go to the black market forum or check artists you like/follow and see if they do NSFW commissions
2. Commission them
3. ????
4. Profit. 

I mean I don't know your tastes, so just look around and see what you like and what's in your budget.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2014)

Go to the Black Market if you're looking to pay for an artist. The Art Exchange to request free art. Remember to label your threads NSFW. 

...You've made threads in the Art Exchange before, I would honestly expect you to know this already. Please don't make redundant threads like this and read the subforum descriptions.


----------

